# Japanese beetles



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Alot of my family lives in West Virginia, I spent many weeks each summer down there. I still spend at least a week every year there. There has always been alot of Japanese beetles there.
This year, for the first time in 41 years I have been seeing them in Michigan. Ive probably fished 5-6 out of my pool in the last couple of weeks. Yesterday, while out in my weed infested vegetable garden I noticed those things all over the place. Not thousands like down in WVA, but there could be 100.
Have they migrated up here to stay? Does anyone have an answer?


----------



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

I've had them bad for the past few years. About once a week I'm spraying my shrubs to kill them. I also have the traps where they fall into a bag and can't get out. I hate using those becuase I know they attract the beetles, but if I don't use the traps, they go straight for my landscaping. I'm honestly changing bags full of them each week. It's horrible!! Does anyone know of a better way to deal with these pesky things?!


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I am doing the same thing. I empty the bag about every other week. I also move them all over the yard. When moving i put them in a area were the scent will not make it to the scrubs or garden. Seems to be doing the trick so far this year.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Where are you buying the bug bags? My dad buys them at Walmart in WVA, but Ive never needed them before this year. So Ive never looked for them.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

el Cazador said:


> It's horrible!! Does anyone know of a better way to deal with these pesky things?!


I used to caddy at a golf course, and the best thing that they came up with was using those bags - or having us caddies snuff them out. 

Those bags would fill up in a day and there ws still plenty of beetles flying around


----------



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

Miejer and Home Depot have the bag as well as the bag/trap combos...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Tons of them here, they are doing damage to the roses. Outbreak seems to be worse this year, I recall last summer being able to keep them in control, this summer is a different story.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

How do you guys empty the bag? I toss the beeltes on a bon fire and burn them up in case there are any alive. Kinda fun to watch. nOrmally none will fly away because i make sure the fire is good and hot.


----------



## THETOOLMAN (Oct 23, 2003)

too bad, They will ruin the forrest! They eat tonnes of pines in ga. every year. I have them on my place now . can't get rid of them. they are the end of pines, when the signs show its to late the tree is a gonner


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I am close to an expert on beetles/grubs :lol: . Well kinda. MSU Turfgrass major. Japanese beetles are actually grubs that can be controlled very easily. Unless you live next to a wooded area. The first step is to call your local lawn care company and ask tehm what kind of treatment they use for grubs? The product you are looking for is called Merit. It is the most effective chemical known to man. You can buy Merit at a fertilizer wholesale house but by law you cannot put it down without a license. If caught you face a $1000 fine. It happened to a guy I know. If put down this summer it will be effective this summer without you noticing anychanges cause the grubs have matured into beetles already. But, you will be killing the baby grubs and the eggs layed by the beetles. Which will decrease the # of beetles each year.
A good way to find out if the beetles are coming from your yard is take a walk around your yard and inspect for grub damage. Or you can call a professional and have them dig up about 15-20 of them and identify what type of grub it is. We here in Michigan have about 9 different types of grub/beetle in our turf. The main problem with Japenese Beetle is we have no natural predators theat will eat the grubs. Moles dont like em but they will tear your yard up looking for them.
Let me finish by saying "It is an ongoing battle, there is no way to eradicate these beetles. The only thing you can do is control them."


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

The active ingredient in Merit is Imidacloprid. If you go to lowes or a garden center and ask for either a combination product with fertilizer and imidacloprid or an insecticide with imidacloprid they should be able to help you out.

If you are a lawn care operator applying pesticides without the proper liscensing you are in trouble. If you are a homeowner applying it on your own lawn you are fine. Just don't do it for someone else and charge them for it.


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

I was a tree and shrub specialist for TruGreen Chemlawn for awhile, and while you guys are correct about applying merrit for japanese beatles while in the grub stage, the beatles that these guys seem to be describing doesn't sound right. Japanese beatles eat leaves of maples and a few other trees, They leave the leaves they've fed on looking like lace. I have not heard of them causing problems to gardens or pine trees. If you could describe them it would help. 

Shiny metalic green= Japanese beatle
look like ladybug= Chinese

By the way the people in the beginning were talking it sounds more like the chinese beatles. They eat insects like aphids that live on plants like beans and some trees and shrubs. And those are a real nusance and hard to get rid of.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

[/IMG] 

this is him


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Yep thats the ones i have. I have seen some of the chinese also.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

The bug pictured is what I have devouring my roses.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

You are correct about the Merit, but you will not recieve the high concentration level that you would if you got it from a dealer. Again I think it would be best to have a professional make an application.

LZBoy- I was just pointing out that if these guys got a grub application each year it would help out with the overall control.


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

You are certainly correct about the merit application. That is the best way to control japanese beatles. The only problem is you may need to talk your neighbors into getting the same application also. Next year you can check for grubs in the spring and early summer time by going up to a browning spot on your lawn, and pulling on the grass. If it comes up easy and all together like a piece of carpet, you have grubs, and you will have japanese beatles later on. The other thing is that I talked about the leaves that japanese beatles feed on looking like lace. The are a skeletonizing insect. They don't eat chunks out of leaves like some do, they leave the whole leaf, but now you can see through the leaf like it's lace, any other type of feeding on leaves is not from a japanese beatle. I'm not sure how to post a picture or I'd look for a skeletonized leaf to show you what I mean.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

I dont think a have a leaf left on my green bean plants that I cant see through.


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been battling these nasty things for 10 years plus now. Treating your own yard is a good place to start. For controling adults use the insecticide Sevin. It will kill the beetles on contact and also protect the plant from future damage. Just follow the directions and if it is not strong enough increase the dose.
Good Luck


----------

